
Scientists Find Alzheimer’s Treatment While Trying to Cure Diabetes - Jerry2
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/01/02/alzheimers-treatment-diabetes/
======
randcraw
I've looked at this paper only cursorily, but the treatment effect is so fast
and profound that it seems too good to be true. The recovery of near normal
behavior on the cognitive (navigation) task arises less than a week after
treatment.

A huge number of questions remain, since this novel drug hasn't been tested
for safety at all, even in mice. And of course, you also have wonder how
similar this mouse model is to human AD. But the results are stunning.

[I wonder how it happened that all the authors of this paper are different
from the creators of the novel triple agonist diabetes compound. And what led
them to consider testing the compound on AD?]

~~~
nonbel
If you look at the paper you can see it was poorly reviewed/edited (eg
"trainning day" in figure 1).

Also, there is no mention of blinding so they probably skipped that (key)
step. Nor do they show us plots to demonstrate that behavior correlated with
the histology/etc.

Finally, they assess memory using the water maze. There is no reason to think
the effect of the drug was on memory vs anything else like hunger, anxiety,
etc:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2663577/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2663577/)

------
xenonite
Original study:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S000689931...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0006899317304596)

Press release: [https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-12/lu-
dd122017....](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-12/lu-dd122017.php)

------
postit
This link between Alzheimer's and Diabetes isn't random as the title implies.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amyloid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amyloid)

------
hprotagonist
as with all such very early stage press releases: i'll believe it in 15 years;
god speed.

I am not actually pooh-poohing the work, but it's way too early to get
excited.

------
dragonfax
So its a learning drug? Would it have an effect on someone without AD? (or
diabetes)

------
ohiovr
Define "cure diabetes"

